# Vender "Hot Dogs"



## Cuak Cuak (6 Ago 2011)

Siempre que veo en las calles de EEUU los carritos de _hot dogs_ me pregunto por qué este tipo de negocio no se ha implantado en España...







Un puesto de perritos calientes en una plaza o calle transitada sería una máquina de ingresar dinero. De eso no me cabe duda... Tenemos el cine americano haciendo publicidad de este tipo de negocio desde hace décadas. Por menos de 3000 euros te puedes hacer con uno de estos carritos:

Hotdogcarts.com FAST SHIPPING, LOW PRICES, FINANCIAL INDEPENDENCE, CALL 1-877-507-5789

¿Por qué en España no se han implantado estos negocios? Dudo que sea porque a nadie se le haya ocurrido, porque cuando vas por Nueva York una de las primeras cosas que se te ocurre es eso... 

¿Es cosa de nuestro Ministerio de Sanidad?

¿Alguien sabe algo?


----------



## cruel e inhumano (6 Ago 2011)

Me imagino que a los cinco minutos estás en el calabozo si te pillan con eso en una calle transitada. Imagino que sólo lo puedes hacer en mercadillos o cosas así, o en algunos sitios específicos según el ayuntamiento de turno. Me extraña que no esté todo lleno de carritos ambulantes de comida.
Salu2.


----------



## Raven Seldon (6 Ago 2011)

Esos puestos son bastante comunes en Holanda. Y aquí en UK lo que se llevan son kebaps, crepes y heladitos. También me he preguntado alguna vez por qué en España no son tan populares, pero supongo que habrá alguna ley al respecto (bien sanitaria, bien de venta ambulante).

De todas maneras, no sé si me fiaría en España. Aquí todos los restaurantes y puestos ambulantes tienen un rating de calidad visible, y aunque el puesto de kebaps que tengo al lado de casa tiene el máximo (más que cualquiera de los restaurantes normales que hay en el pueblo)... Me sigue dando mal rollo comprar ahí 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## mako (6 Ago 2011)

Imagino que si eres amigo del concejal de urbanismo y estas dispuesto a soltarle una buena ración de perritos no tendrás problemas. Si lo que quieres es montar un negocio sin que una parte vaya a la comision local del partido politico de turno entonces habrá mil leyes municipales que prohiben la venta ambulante...


----------



## Cold (6 Ago 2011)

Yo el otro día vi uno que habían puesto dentro de un carrefour cerca de la sección de comestibles,
(que es como si fuera una calle transitada:rolleye y la gente se los llevaban de dos en dos.

Yo antes si veía a gente con sus carritos de helados o de pipas y golosinas, pero si ahora solo se ven en las ferias es porque esta prohibido.

De mientras los chinos vendiendo bocadillos que esconden en las papeleras....


----------



## Enterao (6 Ago 2011)

yo creo que es por falta de iniciativa ....puede que te pidan muchas licencias pero tiene que poderse...

puede que te pidan tanta pasta como para un restaurante corriente y no compense...


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2011)

Esa idea la barajé hace años pero para las madrugadas en las zonas de marcha de Madrid...

En Huertas, Bilbao, Malasaña, Arguelles, etc desde la madrugada del jueves al sábado debe dar para vivir muy holgadamente...

Además es un negocio que daba pasta:

En los seven eleven los tenían -trabajé en uno- y el coste del panecillo y la salchicha no llegaba a las 10 calas, y se vendían a casi 200 junto con un refresco de grifo en 1992...

Así que incidían mucho en su venta, logícamente...

El único problema es la infraestructura necesaria -luz- porque vas a estar en la calle y los permisos que te deben proporcionar, porque la inversión inicial incluso sin tener un duro sería abordable...

Empiezas en una zona currando tú y luego vas ampliando el negocio a otras creando empleo y todo, jejeje y dejando de currar que es lo que interesa a la larga y a la corta...

El único handicap que le encuentro es el mal tiempo -frio, lluvia- que lo debe hacer muy duro aunque rentable...


----------



## inmi_soy (6 Ago 2011)

Xoankar dijo:


> Esa idea la barajé hace años pero para las madrugadas en las zonas de marcha de Madrid...
> 
> En Huertas, Bilbao, Malasaña, Arguelles, etc desde la madrugada del jueves al sábado debe dar para vivir muy holgadamente...
> 
> ...




Pues fijate tu, que ese ha sido uno de los proyectos que he acariciado durante tantisimi tiempo.

Lastimosamente, aquí practicamente te piden permiso casi hasta para respirar.

En USA ¿ como se proveen de electricidad ? digo los carritos.


----------



## Harold Alexander (6 Ago 2011)

En Málaga hay puestos de estos, pero de patatas rellenas.

Tal vez tenga que ver también con costumbres sociales, es decir, la gente por la calle se come un donut o un helado, pero lo de comerte una salchicha llena de salsas, cebolla pochada y grasas goteando al tiempo que andas no les debe hacer gracia.


----------



## Zarpín (6 Ago 2011)

Pues para instalarlo en cualquiera de las zonas de botellón que tanto abundan hoy en día, igual no era mala idea. ienso:


----------



## sprinser (6 Ago 2011)

Pillo sitio..
El año pasado estuve barajando esta idea para implantar una furgoneta-cocina,para vender comida y bebidas en la zona del campus de la facultad.


----------



## Berebere (6 Ago 2011)

El que quiera puede ponerse a ello. En mi zona al menos no funcionan salvo en concentraciones especiales (rallys, fiestas, conciertos, etc.) Se trata de que haya suficiente clientela y poca competencia. Suelen ser puestos de hamburguesas y perritos montados en una autocaravana (no habeis visto 'la camioneta').

Imagino que en Manhattan el metro cuadrado saldrá por tal pico que, para el volumen de gente que mueven, apenas habrá oferta gastronómica de ese tipo. Pero aquí hay hamburgueserías, cervecerías, cafeterías, y chiringuitos varios en cada esquina. Y las normativas municipales no te suelen permitir poner el chiringuito delante de un establecimiento del ramo.


Para Madrid (fusilado de otro foro):



> 1º Solicitud de inscripción en el Registro General de comerciantes ambulantes de Madrid
> - Se presentará la solicitud de inscripción, en impreso oficial, y la documentación correspondiente en:
> 
> Dirección General de Comercio
> ...


----------



## Enterao (6 Ago 2011)

pero para surtir a los de huertas no necesitas ni carrito ...te preparas una nevera portatil o una mochila grande y si no vives muy lejos los llevas y los vendes...china style...

te pintas dos rayas en los ojos y pronuncias las rs como eles y mandarin de shangai tu...


----------



## Raven Seldon (6 Ago 2011)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Hace un tiempo que ya no me paso por allá arriba, pero cuando vivía allí lo normal eran los fish and chips de toda la vida, como cambian las cosas :ouch::ouch::ouch:



Fish & chips hay en cada esquina, 50-50 con kebaps más o menos. Pero aún no he visto ninguno ambulante, la verdad. No sé si irá por zonas la cosa...

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## jalisco (6 Ago 2011)

Cold dijo:


> Yo el otro día vi uno que habían puesto *dentro de un carrefour cerca de la sección de comestibles,*(que es como si fuera una calle transitada:rolleye y la gente se los llevaban de dos en dos.
> 
> Yo antes si veía a gente con sus carritos de helados o de pipas y golosinas, pero si ahora solo se ven en las ferias es porque esta prohibido.
> 
> De mientras los chinos vendiendo bocadillos que esconden en las papeleras....



Esos son los llamados negocios *Corner*, fíjate que dice dentro del Carrefour, una zona muy transitada. 

Los he visto de mucho éxito vendiendo donkin donuts, o una quesería artesanal o cosas de gran calidad a buen precio. Por ejemplo una Lechería en un mercado en una ciudad cerca de Barcelona a la salida del mercado de 20m2. LA gente se llevaba la leche de cabra fresca o de oveja que no se encuentra en ningún sitio. Los negocios corner bien llevados dan pasta.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (6 Ago 2011)

Yo sólo sé que si España se va a ir "sudamericanizando" durante los próximos años, este tipo de negocios van a florecer por co_jones_ a base de bordear la legalidad vigente y sobornar al concejal del ayuntamiento de turno. Cuando el hambre aprieta y una familia deja de percibir los 400 euros, uno se pone a vender lo que sea donde sea... 

Cuando vas por el centro de Ciudad de México, te encuentras miles de puestecitos de venta en casi todas las calles y avenidas... Y son puestos con cuatro chorradas, que uno se pregunta si sacarán lo suficiente para comer... 

Pero es que cuando el hambre aprieta y la gente sale a la calle a sobrevivir, los ayuntamientos no tienen otra que regularizar a esa gente y los policías locales no tienen otra que hacer la vista gorda.

Por eso digo, que si realmente nos vamos a sudamericanizar, es cuestión de ir ya comprando un carrito de estos ahora que el cambio euro/dólar es favorable y asegurarnos un buen sitio en un mercadillo o una plaza botellonera antes de que se nos adelanten otros muertos de hambre...


----------



## damnit (6 Ago 2011)

supongo que si en España no los hay por todas partes será por alguna mierda de regulación estúpida que lo prohiba, como todo. En todos los países del primer y del tercer mundo que he estado los he visto por todas partes. Bien de perritos o bien de comida local. En España es que somos muy divinos.


----------



## ikergutierrez (6 Ago 2011)

En USA los que venden salchichas en carros son personas cercanas a la marginación social, con problemas de alcoholismo etc.
Lo he sabido gracias a Ignatius, un vendedor ambulante de new orleans.

Aqui si necesitas un carnet de manipulador de alimentos, una inspección sanitaria al puesto, con obligación de tener agua y fregadero, autorización del ayuntamiento para la venta ambulante etc, pues lo motorizas y te olvidadas de contratar vagabundos por debajo del salario mínimo.

y una vez que tienes motor, si lo llevas a ferias y otras concentraciones, multiplicas x10 el beneficio.


----------



## Hayabusa (6 Ago 2011)

En USA te venden el perrito caliente a 2$ que es un precio razonable, aquí te lo venderían mínimo a 2,50€ que es carísimo para un trozo de pan con salchicha. Lo más parecido que tenemos aquí son las churrerías y son carísimas, o me lo parece a mi.

Es lo que tiene querer hacerse rico en dos días :rolleye:

Otro negocio que no triunfa por carista puede ser el de tiendas 24 Horas. Los Opencor son un timo y los badulaques del paki una cutrez. Lo suyo sería importar el modelo -realmente hacemos de todo- de los Combini japoneses, no he visto supermercado todo terreno más maravilloso, tienen hasta para hacer fotocopias, sacar dinero, enviar paquetes, pagar recibos del banco y agua caliente gratis para comerte allí mismo los fideos instantáneos :Aplauso:


----------



## dulcinea del sol (6 Ago 2011)

*vender*



Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Siempre que veo en las calles de EEUU los carritos de _hot dogs_ me pregunto por qué este tipo de negocio no se ha implantado en España...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8: si que se venden perritos aqui,en la capital del sardinero, hay desde hace 40 años una furgoneta que estaba en la plaza porticada, osea la mayor, y ahora esta en la plaza de jose antonio, y a demas, hay unos carritos que venden perritos, y l estos, si son mas nuevos que la furgoneta de salas, este es el primero, y es cantabro, los de los carritos son ayende los mares, osea que si que hay negocios, con los carritos de perritos.


----------



## Enterao (6 Ago 2011)

la verdad que viendo el mundo asi como en este hilo uno se pregunta como cojones es esto? o sea que en alemania que es un pais que nos dio , nos da y nos dara cien mil vueltas en todo se tienen que poner a vender salchichas de esa guisa...

y aqui que pasa que tenemos petroleo ? algo no cuadra.....


----------



## inmi_soy (6 Ago 2011)

Enterao dijo:


> la verdad que viendo el mundo asi como en este hilo uno se pregunta como cojones es esto? o sea que en alemania que es un pais que nos dio , nos da y nos dara cien mil vueltas en todo se tienen que poner a vender salchichas de esa guisa...
> 
> y aqui que pasa que tenemos petroleo ? algo no cuadra.....



Aquí es que semos diferentes y nos mola más la Belen Campanario.


----------



## jalisco (6 Ago 2011)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> En USA los que venden salchichas en carros son personas cercanas a la marginación social, con problemas de alcoholismo etc.
> Lo he sabido gracias a Ignatius, un vendedor ambulante de new orleans.
> 
> Aqui si necesitas un carnet de manipulador de alimentos, una inspección sanitaria al puesto, con obligación de tener agua y fregadero, autorización del ayuntamiento para la venta ambulante etc, pues lo motorizas y te olvidadas de contratar vagabundos por debajo del salario mínimo.
> ...



No es mala idea pero es una vida muy gitana la de las ferias de un sitio para otro. Cuesta acostumbrarse. Conozco gente que ha ido de ferias y ha ganado dinero, pero han acabado por aburrirse. Esto sólo si eres joven y con muchas ganas de experiencias nuevas.

Si pillas un buen corner en un Centro comercial, te puedes ganar bien la vida. 

En las Galerías Lafallette ves a dos chavalas que hacen batidos naturales al momento. Cogen la fruta delante de tus narices, la pelan, sea piña, manzana pera...la meten dentro de la batidora con leche fresquita y por 1.50 tienes un batido natural lleno de vitaminas al momento. Pues oye!, no paran en todo el puto día. Con una batidora harán seis vasos que se acaban en un momento. Una los prepara y otra los sirve y cobra. 

En Nueva York había pensado en un tenderete de estos pero de Horchata. No es muy conocida, pero puede dar el campanazo si la haces artesanal y bien fresquita en verano.


----------



## tecniko (7 Ago 2011)

bueno yo he visto vendedores de comida en las playas y tambien en la plaza de mi pueblo hay una autocaravana a diario donde hacen patatas fritas y churros.

Tambien recuerdo haber visto quioscos ambulantes montados en un carrito en Sanlucar de Barrameda por ejemplo.

Supongo que si consigues la licencia municipal no tendras problema.

Aprovecho para presentarme, esta es mi primera intervencion. 
Fernando desde un pueblo de Sevilla.


----------



## Harold Alexander (7 Ago 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> 1º Solicitud de inscripción en el Registro General de comerciantes ambulantes de Madrid
> - Se presentará la solicitud de inscripción, en impreso oficial, y la documentación correspondiente en:
> 
> Dirección General de Comercio
> ...



¿Y todo eso para un mísero puesto ambulante? Pues menos mal que no es para montar un colisionador de hadrones. ::


----------



## Cuak Cuak (7 Ago 2011)

En España no hay tanta venta callejera como en otros países por diversas razones:

a) La clase baja está fuertemente subsidiada (Seguridad Social, 400 euros, PER, indemnizaciones de tropecientos días por año trabajado, etc.).

b) Las familias españolas son un colchón económico que acarrea con los desempleados, de modo que en caso de despido, el españolito medio no se tiene que buscar la vida; se vuelve a casa de sus padres para tirar todos de la pensión del abuelo).

De todos modos, esto por huevos va a cambiar en los próximos años, así que habrá que ir tomando nota de cómo funciona la venta callejera en el resto de países del mundo...

Una cosa que deja flipados a muchos extranjeros cuando vienen a vivir a España es lo amodorrados que estamos los españoles... La falta de iniciativa para todo... Una chica búlgara me contaba que en Bulgaria todos los hombres saben hacer de electricistas, mecánicos, fontaneros, horticultores, traficantes de gasolina y tabaco, cazadores, pescadores, vendedores ambulantes... "Aquí en España los hombres no saben hacer nada", me decía esta búlgara.

Pues nada, cuando llegue la sudamericanización, habrá que espabilar por fuerza, porque si no los rumanos, los moros y los panchitos nos van a ganar por goleada...


----------



## rory (7 Ago 2011)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> En España no hay tanta venta callejera como en otros países por diversas razones:
> 
> a) La clase baja está fuertemente subsidiada (Seguridad Social, 400 euros, PER, indemnizaciones de tropecientos días por año trabajado, etc.).
> 
> ...



Eso de que no saben hacer nada será en la ciudad. Vete al campo. Allí todo hombre sabe hacer de todo.


----------



## inmi_soy (7 Ago 2011)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> En España no hay tanta venta callejera como en otros países por diversas razones:
> 
> a) La clase baja está fuertemente subsidiada (Seguridad Social, 400 euros, PER, indemnizaciones de tropecientos días por año trabajado, etc.).



Prefiero una y mil veces ser vendedor callejero que estar viviendo a costa de subsidios.

Hasta la fecha, jamás he recibido un euro de subsidio del gobierno.


----------



## inmi_soy (7 Ago 2011)

jalisco dijo:


> En Nueva York había pensado en un tenderete de estos pero de Horchata. No es muy conocida, pero puede dar el campanazo si la haces artesanal y bien fresquita en verano.



¿ De que tipo de horchata estamos hablando ?

¿ De chufa ?

Es mejor la horchata de Arroz, semillas de calabazas, cacahuates y Canela.

Siempre he pensado que seria todo un exíto.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (7 Ago 2011)

En Nueva York sería mejor vender horchata de arroz, porque es la que les gusta a los mejicanos... O bueno, se podrían vender las dos, la Mexican Horchata y la Spanish Horchata...


----------



## inmi_soy (7 Ago 2011)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> En Nueva York sería mejor vender horchata de arroz, porque es la que les gusta a los mejicanos... O bueno, se podrían vender las dos, la Mexican Horchata y la Spanish Horchata...



Puesto a elegir la mezcla de arroz, cacahuates, semilla de pepitoria y morro es insuperable, si le añades canela y cáscara de limón es simplemente ambrosía.


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (8 Ago 2011)

damnit dijo:


> supongo que si en España no los hay por todas partes será por alguna mierda de regulación estúpida que lo prohiba, como todo. En todos los países del primer y del tercer mundo que he estado los he visto por todas partes. Bien de perritos o bien de comida local. En España es que somos muy divinos.



No los hay porque simplemente no es negocio.

En los países donde existen esa venta ambulante por regla los trabajadores sólo tienen 30 minutos para la comida, así que la gente, incluyendo oficinistas, se bajan a la calle y comen rápido en la misma. Pasa en México y pasa en Nueva York y Londres.

En España, con 2 horas para el papeo y el porqueyolovalguismo extremo, eso de comer rápido y en la calle es de pobres. Aquí exigen comer sentados y de menú (de momento)


----------



## Raven Seldon (8 Ago 2011)

O sea, que según lo que dices puede ser una buena inversión viendo la que está al caer? ienso:

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Germain (8 Ago 2011)

Pues aquí en Valencia no dejan. Es que tiene poco glamour.

Perritos calientes vetados por no ser valencianos



> Rechazados por ser "estadounidenses o alemanes". El Ayuntamiento de Valencia se niega a otorgar las licencias a un negocio de puestos callejeros de perritos calientes por considerar que se trata de un producto que no es tradicional de la ciudad y que vulnera la normativa municipal de venta ambulante.
> 
> LUCÍA MÁRQUEZ VALENCIA Si tu producto no es tradicional y autóctono no puedes venderlo en las calles de Valencia. Éste parece ser el criterio del ayuntamiento, que -según el empresario afectado- no concede las licencias para poner en marcha un negocio de venta ambulante de perritos calientes por no considerarlo "un alimento valenciano".
> El responsable de la empresa es Pedro García, un joven de 20 años que lleva meses batallando por sacar adelante su compañía Perro Loco . Para intentar cumplir con la normativa de la manera más fiel posible, decidió emplear únicamente material fabricado en Valencia: desde la producción de los carritos, que se realiza en Picanya, a los panes, hechos expresamente en un horno de Patraix o las salchichas, también a cargo de una empresa local. Sin embargo, según Pedro, el consistorio sigue negándole los permisos por considerar que los perritos calientes son un producto "estadounidense o alemán" y no de origen autóctono. Otra de las razones aducidas por el ayuntamiento es la prohibición de la venta ambulante. Sin embargo, el empresario no entiende por qué, en ese caso, sí se permite vender en las calles de la ciudad horchata, castañas o mazorcas de maíz.
> ...


----------



## sprinser (8 Ago 2011)

En mi ciudad pueden encontrar uno con el siguiente exitoso eslogan:
Perrito milagroso,quita la borrachera y te pone gracioso.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (8 Ago 2011)

Germain dijo:


> Pues aquí en Valencia no dejan. Es que tiene poco glamour.
> 
> Perritos calientes vetados por no ser valencianos



Mmmm, interesante... Si no dejan en un ayuntamiento, es cuestión de probar en otros hasta que suene la flauta... De todos modos, yo creo que a medida que la gente empiece a presionar a los ayuntamientos para poder vender en la calle, estos no tendrán otra que ceder... Ahora todavía muchos se niegan a aceptar la hecatombe que se les viene encima, pero en cuanto tengan que empezar a echar a funcionarios por falta de liquidez, van a tener que ir repartiendo licencias de venta callejera a troche y moche para sacar algo de pasta... De todos modos, se les van a llenar las calles de pedigüeños, carteristas y vendedores de todo pelaje y condición, así que mejor tenerlos regularizados para que te paguen la licencia por lo menos...


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (9 Ago 2011)

Raven Seldon dijo:


> O sea, que según lo que dices puede ser una buena inversión viendo la que está al caer? ienso:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire



En Nueva York conocí a un tipo que se pilló una licencia para poner un puesto justo en la calle de Wall Street. Ganaba $15000 al mes trabajando menos de 6 horas de lunes a viernes. Eso sí, para mantener la licencia durante 20 años yo creo que tenía que untar a algún funcionario del ayuntamiento.

En México lo mismo, conocí a una familia que se habían hecho con 8 puestos en lugares claves (calles con grandes edificios de oficinas) y también tenían la vida resuelta. Eso sí, esta familia además de untar a las autoridades para mantenerse en en lugar, eran capaces de enviar a un sicario al que le intentara hacer la competencia. El territorio hay que defenderlo.

Como todo en la vida, los pioneros siempre tienen ventaja. Y en España, con una reforma laboral brutal inminente, hay oportunidades de negocio en cada esquina.


----------



## barullo (9 Ago 2011)

xY_MWM _Yx dijo:


> No los hay porque simplemente no es negocio.
> 
> En los países donde existen esa venta ambulante por regla los trabajadores sólo tienen 30 minutos para la comida, así que la gente, incluyendo oficinistas, se bajan a la calle y comen rápido en la misma. Pasa en México y pasa en Nueva York y Londres.
> 
> En España, con 2 horas para el papeo y el porqueyolovalguismo extremo, eso de comer rápido y en la calle es de pobres. Aquí exigen comer sentados y de menú (de momento)



Es que así claro que te estrellas...

Hay que enfocarlo más hacia los días y horas de ocio -de madrugada que es cuando se despierta la gazuza tras muchos cubatas- y no como un negocio de diario y horarios diurnos...

Por supuesto en zonas de marcha y no frente a oficinas...Al menos no mientras la gente no cambie esas costumbres de mesa y mantel, claro...


----------



## Farrieri (10 Ago 2011)

Hace unos años, poner un puesto de este tipo era un sin vivir... no sólo por temas de licencias e impuestos, después queda sanidad.... ya no te digo si el carrito o la fabricación del producto no está perfectamente homologado. Al final , por poco más te compensaba (como ya han dicho) hacerlo con furgoneta (dentro de un recinto cerrado era más "sanitario")... y casi estabas ya en lo que te podría costar abrir un pequeño local con muchos más productos a la venta.

Por otro lado, en España no tenemos las concentraciones tan altas de personas provocadas por los rascacielos, sin tiempo para comer ... y en cambio tenemos un bar en cada esquina que por precio similares te dan una tapa sentado, calentito y con periódico o TV gratis.

A lo largo de los años he ido viendo varios intentos, especialmente en Madrid... y no han cuajado.... salvo los ilegales ... todavía me acuerdo de los bocatas de Jamón con tomate después de la última copa... no se porqué pero ahora, casi 25 años después, no me saben lo mismo...


----------



## Monty (10 Ago 2011)

Harold Alexander dijo:


> ¿Y todo eso para un mísero puesto ambulante? Pues menos mal que no es para montar un colisionador de hadrones. ::



Esto es dar facilidades a los emprendedores...

Con la ley ómnibus, en teoría eso tendría que sustituirse por una comunicación y una declaración responsable, pero creo que los ayuntamientos están pasando del tema.

:´(


----------



## Monty (10 Ago 2011)

Germain dijo:


> Pues aquí en Valencia no dejan. Es que tiene poco glamour.
> 
> Perritos calientes vetados por no ser valencianos



Este país es de traca.

Merecemos irnos a la mierda cuanto antes. :´(


----------



## Yosoysumadre (10 Ago 2011)

dulcinea del sol dijo:


> 8: si que se venden perritos aqui,en la capital del sardinero, hay desde hace 40 años una furgoneta que estaba en la plaza porticada, osea la mayor, y ahora esta en la plaza de jose antonio, y a demas, hay unos carritos que venden perritos, y l estos, si son mas nuevos que la furgoneta de salas, este es el primero, y es cantabro, los de los carritos son ayende los mares, osea que si que hay negocios, con los carritos de perritos.



Eso es, aquí de toda la vida tuvimos esa furgoneta. Pero estos dos últimos años si que han aparecido los carritos al estilo yankee. Uno está en la zona de las estaciones, regentado por un sudamericano y le va bastante bien el negocio. Y la otra, en la Plaza del Rey, que juraría que ese es nativo.


----------



## The Hellion (10 Ago 2011)

http://www.salsicia.com/imagenes/deia.PDF

Es un buen negocio, incluso en Bilbao, donde hay bares cada metro y medio. De hecho, se puede contratar para eventos, y por menos de 3.000 euros/salida no se mueve. Eso sí, la salchicha es Thate, que en Bilbao es la palabra mágica que permite clavar por un bocadillo de salchicha lo mismo que si fuese de solomillo. 

En el enlace se menciona incluso el modelo de vehículo utilizado (Piaggio TM 200).


----------



## Eneidas (16 Ago 2011)

Si quieres aprender el negocio de la venta de los hot dogs, leete "la conjura de los necios". ::


----------

